# Sciatica



## oldal (Dec 3, 2019)

Does anybody here get sciatica? When I get it, it's sometimes mild and lasts only a day. Once It was bad, couldn't walk, and lasted for two weeks.

It started today, mile pain in the hip and down my let. Hoping it only last for a day this time.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2019)

yes I get it often because I have lower herniated discs in my back which causes the sciatica down the right side from my hip.  I don't get it every day, but actually when it's here , it's worse than the back pain... I just take OTC painkillers for it, it helps me cope with it a little..


----------



## Wren (Dec 3, 2019)

I can sympathise oldal, sciatica is really painful, I’ve realised mine starts if I sit on my settee for too long, which is quite low with very soft cushions, maybe you have something similar ? 

Hope it clears up soon


----------



## oldal (Dec 3, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> yes I get it often because I have lower herniated discs in my back which causes the sciatica down the right side from my hip.  I don't get it every day, but actually when it's here , it's worse than the back pain... I just take OTC painkillers for it, it helps me cope with it a little..


I also have herniated disc in my lower back I take OTC painkillers and Celecoxib from my doctor. What otc med works best for your sciatica? I also use an ice pack on the lower left back, which seems to help some.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 3, 2019)

Yes I get this. I’ve broken my tailbone and have had two herniated disks which is why yoga is so important to me. Without daily walking and stretching , my back can seize up.
What med works best  for pain? Yoga, stretching , Epsom salts baths and cannabis work best for me.

Sitting in the car driving is what makes mine worse.


----------



## oldal (Dec 3, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Yes I get this. I’ve broken my tailbone and have had two herniated disks which is why yoga is so important to me. Without daily walking and stretching , my back can seize up.
> What med works best  for pain? Yoga, stretching , Epsom salts baths and cannabis work best for me.
> 
> Sitting in the car driving is what makes mine worse.


I might have started the sciatica by sitting in chair all afternoon play video game with my GGson. I've already taken the max doses of pain meds to will just have to suffer through. I been thinking of trying cannabis, it might help my back pain and anxiety as well. How do you take it, smoke, vape, edibles ??


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2019)

oldal said:


> I also have herniated disc in my lower back I take OTC painkillers and Celecoxib from my doctor. What otc med works best for your sciatica? I also use an ice pack on the lower left back, which seems to help some.


 I use  a heat pad on my back every morning after I get up., but before I get out of bed, I use the ''Alexander technique' to minimize the chance of my lower back seizing up.
Over the years I've had several cortizone injections to try and relieve the pain, and they worked for some months, and the doctor has prescribed various painkillers mainly Naproxen, but I don't feel that they really work on a long term basis, so when my back and the sciatica is at it's worst, I just take 400 mg of paracetamol.. and use the heat pad on my back and on my upper thigh... ( it doesn't help that I have a displaced kneecap and have physio on it every week)... but on my knee I use Ice, that seems to sooth bone pain more than heat, where heat helps more with soft tissue.
 I use these heat pads because they snake around everywhere you need it...

I use the long unscented wheatpads for heat, (because I don't care for the smell) which can be microwaved in 2 minutes.. and easily wrapped around the affected area. 


https://www.amazon.co.uk/Original-M...=amazon+heat+pads+wheat&qid=1575367598&sr=8-4


----------



## Keesha (Dec 3, 2019)

oldal said:


> I might have started the sciatica by sitting in chair all afternoon play video game with my GGson. I've already taken the max doses of pain meds to will just have to suffer through. I been thinking of trying cannabis, it might help my back pain and anxiety as well. How do you take it, smoke, vape, edibles ??


Quite often sitting for too long is what can flare it up. Tylenol or codeine gave me other problems I don’t wish to discuss and since I grow my own cannabis, it was the logical choice for me. I usually vape it but I also make canna oil and butter so sometimes make edibles.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 3, 2019)

Use heating pad.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 3, 2019)

I have had sciatica for years and it comes and goes and when it hits its really painful and my right leg goes numb and my lower back is affected. I was prescribed a powerful medicinal drug years ago but stopped taking it and cant remember the name of it right now.

Heat pads: do they heat up on application to the affected area/s? I ssked a pal if she puts hers in the microwave and she said no and puts them on her lower back and they generate heat.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 3, 2019)

CrackerJack said:


> I have had sciatica for years and it comes and goes and when it hits its really painful and my right leg goes numb and my lower back is affected. I was prescribed a powerful medicinal drug years ago but stopped taking it and cant remember the name of it right now.
> 
> Heat pads: do they heat up on application to the affected area/s? I ssked a pal if she puts hers in the microwave and she said no and puts them on her lower back and they generate heat.


Most heating pads these days plug in to generate heat but there are some that require popping in the microwave before using. There are also pads you can purchase that heat up once opened that can be applied to any body part. They work well but are pricey.


----------



## terry123 (Dec 3, 2019)

My heating pad plugs in and you can set it from low to high. Low is enough for me.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 3, 2019)

I've had issues with Sciatica....primarily the left hip/leg...for the past 3 or 4 years.  I have to be careful about overdoing it with my outdoor activities.  I have a granddaughter who is a nurse, and she pointed me to a series of exercises that work quite well.  Doing these, and taking an occasional Aleve pill allows me to pretty well function normally.  Sitting around all day is the Worst thing a person can do.  

https://www.healthline.com/health/back-pain/sciatic-stretches#forward-pigeon-pose4


----------



## Catlady (Dec 3, 2019)

I used to get it quite often before retiring.  My job required me to sit at my desk for long periods.  It was very painful and I used to walk twisted to the left .  Since retiring I haven't had it for more than once a year.  Now I just have lower back pain, but most of it is because I don't exercise (I hope, and not arthritis).


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2019)

CrackerJack said:


> I have had sciatica for years and it comes and goes and when it hits its really painful and my right leg goes numb and my lower back is affected. I was prescribed a powerful medicinal drug years ago but stopped taking it and cant remember the name of it right now.
> 
> *Heat pads: do they heat up on application to the affected area/s? I ssked a pal if she puts hers in the microwave and she said no and puts them on her lower back and they generate heat.*



On the link I posted further back you'll see the type I use. they are abut 18 inches long and get heated in the microwave for 2 minutes, and the heat lasts about 15 minutes before you need to reheat again if needed.. 

I also use this type for my back...these were a god send when I had a frozen shoulder..  and my shoulder blade was killing me, the heat pad sits neatly over the shoulder and half way down your back.. ( I know we're talking about sciatica but just in case anyone also has upper back/neck or shoulder probs) 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07KPG2QM5/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## rgp (Dec 3, 2019)

I get it frequently ,last time I had it , it was pretty severe , and lasted over two months . Indomethacin & Tylenol, only take the "edge" off the pain. CBD oil had no effect, Heat does help a bit......but hell who can sit on the darn thing all day? I now have a source for cannabis, but haven't gone there yet. It is still illegal in my state, and I do not even know how to use it , or how much to use. It is a constant search for relief.

Good luck with it in the future . If you find the "magic bullet" please share.


----------



## Duster (Dec 3, 2019)

My husband once had sciatica in both legs at the same time.  He had to use a wheel chair until he got better.  It was hard for him to live life on wheels, but he learned a lot about limited mobility.  He hasn't had sciatica since.
I have a back/waist heating pad that has a water bottle in it that hooks up to recharge electrically.  The best part is that I can move around without being corded up. I sometimes use the warm water bottle on other places that ache. It works great.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 3, 2019)

Don M. said:


> I've had issues with Sciatica....primarily the left hip/leg...for the past 3 or 4 years.  I have to be careful about overdoing it with my outdoor activities.  I have a granddaughter who is a nurse, and she pointed me to a series of exercises that work quite well.  Doing these, and taking an occasional Aleve pill allows me to pretty well function normally.  Sitting around all day is the Worst thing a person can do.
> 
> https://www.healthline.com/health/back-pain/sciatic-stretches#forward-pigeon-pose4


Thanks Don for the link, I've added it to my bookmark.  Even if I no longer/seldom get sciatica anymore, doing those exercises is good prevention.


----------



## oldal (Dec 3, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> On the link I posted further back you'll see the type I use. they are abut 18 inches long and get heated in the microwave for 2 minutes, and the heat lasts about 15 minutes before you need to reheat again if needed..
> 
> I also use this type for my back...these were a god send when I had a frozen shoulder..  and my shoulder blade was killing me, the heat pad sits neatly over the shoulder and half way down your back.. ( I know we're talking about sciatica but just in case anyone also has upper back/neck or shoulder probs)
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07KPG2QM5/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1


The link you posted was for the UK Amazon site. Here is a link to a similar heating pad on the US Amazon site.  
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014I7V7CK/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1I ordered one, should be delivered today.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 3, 2019)

Be VERY careful trying these exercises if you have disc problems or severe arthritis of the hips or have hip replacements; some of those positions can aggravate these problems. Thus sayeth my docs.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 3, 2019)

rgp said:


> I get it frequently ,last time I had it , it was pretty severe , and lasted over two months . Indomethacin & Tylenol, only take the "edge" off the pain. CBD oil had no effect, Heat does help a bit......but hell who can sit on the darn thing all day? I now have a source for cannabis, but haven't gone there yet. It is still illegal in my state, and I do not even know how to use it , or how much to use. It is a constant search for relief.
> 
> Good luck with it in the future . If you find the "magic bullet" please share.


If you are worried about the legalities and wish to protect yourself, you might want to try looking up compassion clubs in your area. These are clubs that help you by supplying a safe supply of various types according to your illnesses. They often have access to a doctor if needed. You still need a doctors signature. They make you a card which you carry with you to get into the club to purchase your meds but also to present if you are ever legally in trouble. Some clubs even send via the mail. It’s what I had long before I became legal although I’ve never been in legal trouble in my life.

As far as method of using, it’s all very personal. I’m all for saving the lungs so don’t suggest smoking it.
Ive got a friend in Oklahoma who is on oxygen who wanted to try it. I suggested she purchase a  handheld vape for personal use. There’s no smoke; just a hint if vape. There’s no marijuana smell. It uses about a 1/10th less than any other way and the overall effect is much better. Here where I live they are about $225 cda. but she got her’s for $109. It’s called an Arizer Air.

She wrote back that it works great and relieves the pain that she’s in. She had never tried it in her life and is currently 82 years old. Her kids are really happy she found something that works for her. She’s applied for her own card to protect herself since it isn’t legal where she lives either. 
Note: it wasn’t my suggestion that she use.
That decision she made completely on her own. If I needed oxygen I wouldn’t be vaping.


----------



## gennie (Dec 3, 2019)

oldal said:


> Does anybody here get sciatica? When I get it, it's sometimes mild and lasts only a day. Once It was bad, couldn't walk, and lasted for two weeks.
> 
> It started today, mile pain in the hip and down my let. Hoping it only last for a day this time.



I get it sometimes.  I have lots of arthritis from head to toe.  It's not a very attractive look but I must sleep with a fat pillow between my knees, otherwise my back and hip pain will drive me to distraction.  Also, a rub down in sore spots with a salve such as bio-freeze or a new salve that is prescription that is an NSAID.


----------



## Pecos (Dec 3, 2019)

I have a nasty case of it right now. I got a steroid shot 7 days ago and that helped quite a bit but did not solve the problem. Heating pads help, stretching helps, warm baths help, well-cushioned chairs help, and walking helps. When the pain gets too bad I take a Tylenol 3, but even then it doesn't go away.
I never had this problem until a couple of weeks ago and I have no idea what I did to bring it on. Overall, it is getting better but I sure will be glad when it stops completely.


----------



## rgp (Dec 3, 2019)

Keesha said:


> If you are worried about the legalities and wish to protect yourself, you might want to try looking up compassion clubs in your area. These are clubs that help you by supplying a safe supply of various types according to your illnesses. They often have access to a doctor if needed. You still need a doctors signature. They make you a card which you carry with you to get into the club to purchase your meds but also to present if you are ever legally in trouble. Some clubs even send via the mail. It’s what I had long before I became legal although I’ve never been in legal trouble in my life.
> 
> As far as method of using, it’s all very personal. I’m all for saving the lungs so don’t suggest smoking it.
> Ive got a friend in Oklahoma who is on oxygen who wanted to try it. I suggested she purchase a  handheld vape for personal use. There’s no smoke; just a hint if vape. There’s no marijuana smell. It uses about a 1/10th less than any other way and the overall effect is much better. Here where I live they are about $225 cda. but she got her’s for $109. It’s called an Arizer Air.
> ...




 Thanks !.........So this is just a Vape devise and you put the cannabis in it ?........

 Might look into that, I don't really want to "smoke" either....I quit cigarettes 20 years ago.

 I thought Vaping & smoking were about the same? Except that the Vape can be tobacco free. 

I have been hearing lately, on the news, that Vaping CBD oil, can be really rough on the lungs. 

 Been reading up on the brownies...yum,yum.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 3, 2019)

rgp said:


> Thanks !.........So this is just a Vape devise and you put the cannabis in it ?........
> 
> Might look into that, I don't really want to "smoke" either....I quit cigarettes 20 years ago.
> 
> ...


Yes this is a vape device you put pure cannabis in and no it’s not the same as smoking. With smoking there’s smoke meaning there are carbons going into your lungs. With vaping there is no smoke.

And NO it’s not at all the same as vaping oils. Vaping CBD oil that’s not meant for vaping is very dangerous. That’s why I creating a thread about it.

Most CBD oils are made for ingestion only and the balms are meant to rub into skin where there’s pain. That’s how they were created to work.
None of these should be vaped.

The vaping that’s getting all the BAD press aren’t the same devices that I am discussing here. Those vapes can’t vape cannabis as a natural herb. Those types of vapes use cylinders of liquid syrups that contain vitamin E and other oils which shouldn’t be heated. They oils break down leaving lethal residues. There’s no way I’d be doing this.


NOTE: Vaping  CBD can be lethal/deadly.
The other vapes that use the proper oils as well as nicotine arent the same either.

And yes brownies are good but also very fattening. 

Edit: Plus making your own canna butter is super easy. That’s a nice way to medicate. Bagel with canna butter.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2019)

oldal said:


> The link you posted was for the UK Amazon site. Here is a link to a similar heating pad on the US Amazon site.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B014I7V7CK/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1I ordered one, should be delivered today.


 yes that's because I'm in the UK  hope you get some relief from these heat pads...


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 3, 2019)

gennie said:


> I get it sometimes.  I have lots of arthritis from head to toe.  It's not a very attractive look but I must sleep with a fat pillow between my knees, otherwise my back and hip pain will drive me to distraction.  Also, a rub down in sore spots with a salve such as bio-freeze or a new salve that is prescription that is an NSAID.



I have osteoarthiritis in both knees and continual nagging pain. I have a U shaped body pillow My friend gave me and its full length I find this a good support for my legs and knees and back. I tried a small knee cushion but it didnt help. I also bought a memory foam mattress topper and its excellent and purchased from AmazonUK. My Topper is made by RECCI.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2019)

Hi, @oldal 
That's nice that you were able to play those games with your grandchild, but oh yes, I get that terrible pain, also.
Sorry you have that result, when sitting.

I try to position enough soft pads in the right places, underneath me when I sit, to try to prevent or relieve the pressure.  
I also use heat , similar to the one you ordered, i think.  I hope it helps you some too.  It's not a cure-all, but anything is a help.

All of you who have this type of pain, too.... Thinking of you, also... @Pecos   and others.... I am going to read all of your ideas and suggestions, too, in this thread.
I have a soft mattress topper pad on the bed, also, which I am thankful for.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 3, 2019)

CrackerJack said:


> I have a U shaped body pillow


I had not heard of this, and looked it up.  Looks interesting and is similar to how I arrange the pillows I do have.  Thanks for sharing about it.


----------



## CrackerJack (Dec 3, 2019)

Kaila said:


> I had not heard of this, and looked it up.  Looks interesting and is similar to how I arrange the pillows I do have.  Thanks for sharing about it.


 
May be worth looking into, Kaila. I wouldn't be without mine and not only does it give support its cosy. I bought 2 U shaped pillow cases


----------



## oldal (Dec 3, 2019)

Keesha said:


> If you are worried about the legalities and wish to protect yourself, you might want to try looking up compassion clubs in your area. These are clubs that help you by supplying a safe supply of various types according to your illnesses. They often have access to a doctor if needed. You still need a doctors signature. They make you a card which you carry with you to get into the club to purchase your meds but also to present if you are ever legally in trouble. Some clubs even send via the mail. It’s what I had long before I became legal although I’ve never been in legal trouble in my life.
> 
> As far as method of using, it’s all very personal. I’m all for saving the lungs so don’t suggest smoking it.
> Ive got a friend in Oklahoma who is on oxygen who wanted to try it. I suggested she purchase a  handheld vape for personal use. There’s no smoke; just a hint if vape. There’s no marijuana smell. It uses about a 1/10th less than any other way and the overall effect is much better. Here where I live they are about $225 cda. but she got her’s for $109. It’s called an Arizer Air.
> ...


Since they made cannabis legal in California, they are online shops that offer 24/7 delivery. Since I know nothing about cannabis or the vaping products I would not know what to order. I have seen Arizer Air on these sites. I would like to try it but don't know what to order.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 3, 2019)

oldal said:


> Since they made cannabis legal in California, they are online shops that offer 24/7 delivery. Since I know nothing about cannabis or the vaping products I would not know what to order. I have seen Arizer Air on these sites. I would like to try it but don't know what to order.


If you need any help, just ask. I don’t want to appear like I’m pushing the idea. What I would like to offer is help & support in understanding this medicine. The shops should be able to offer a lot of help including help with vape devices also. 
Just ask lots of questions.


----------



## oldal (Dec 3, 2019)

Keesha said:


> If you need any help, just ask. I don’t want to appear like I’m pushing the idea. What I would like to offer is help & support in understanding this medicine. The shops should be able to offer a lot of help including help with vape devices also.
> Just ask lots of questions.


Your not pushing me, thank you for the cannabis solution to pain suggestion,.I was looking around the marijuana online sites near me. I can get the Arizer Air but don't know what to order to fill it with.


----------



## win231 (Dec 3, 2019)

I've never had Sciatica, but this device might help.  I've heard lots of people praise it:  (looks like an electrical device - "TENS Unit")
https://drhonow.com/en_us/pain-relief-system/


----------



## Keesha (Dec 3, 2019)

oldal said:


> Your not pushing me, thank you for the cannabis solution to pain suggestion,.I was looking around the marijuana online sites near me. I can get the Arizer Air but don't know what to order to fill it with.


Being from California you most likely have cannabis stores everywhere. What I’d do is make a letter stating what disorders you are dealing with and send it in to a couple of them.

They should offer suggestions for using different strains and give you the price per gram and the THC amount in each strain.


When you find a place you are comfortable with then go there are let these professionals help you.Let them know which vape you are wishing to use and they will be able to help you. They will tell or show you how to use your vape and what to expect.

If your stores are anything like the ones up here, the variety of products can be overwhelming which is why it’s good to take your time and ask as many questions as you want.

Everything is explained and weighed right in front of you. There will most likely be edibles but you really need to be careful having edibles as it’s easy to have too much. Since the THC is going through the blood stream via your digestive system, it takes hours and the high lasts much longer.

You are in a perfect state to get the help you need with this. That vape will save you a lot of money in the long run since so little is needed.

Good luck oldal. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## oldal (Dec 3, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Being from California you most likely have cannabis stores everywhere. What I’d do is make a letter stating what disorders you are dealing with and send it in to a couple of them.
> 
> They should offer suggestions for using different strains and give you the price per gram and the THC amount in each strain.
> 
> ...


I'll have to screen them until I find one I trust to recommend the right thing and not things they make the most profit.  The number of shops exploded when they made it legal, many have since been closed down for scamming, etc. That's why I would rather know exactly what I wanted rather than trust the shop employees. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 4, 2019)

oldal said:


> I'll have to screen them until I find one I trust to recommend the right thing and not things they make the most profit.  The number of shops exploded when they made it legal, many have since been closed down for scamming, etc. That's why I would rather know exactly what I wanted rather than trust the shop employees. Thanks for the help.


Fair enough. If you need any help with strains and choices, pm me . I’ve been doing this for over 40 years now


----------



## toffee (Dec 4, 2019)

keep well away from pickles and oranges ' I have had it and it has last over a week really bad ache .. but I dont suffer with it '
keep away from acidy stuff if you have it ...


----------



## Doomp (Dec 7, 2019)

I used to get it when I started up the old gas mower. I switched out to an electric mower. I also see a chiropractor regularly. He fixed my sciatica in one or two treatments. I should mention that I have a healthy spine with no fusion or degeneration. It's different for everybody.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 7, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Sitting in the car driving is what makes mine worse.


yup
couple hundred miles is killer


----------

